# Another attempt to change WI hunting legislation



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Saturday Aug. 7, 2010

*Milladore, WI:* The Congress' , Chronic Wasting Disease Ad Hoc committee met to take up business pertaining to the DNR's new 15 year CWD management plan as well as discussion on advancing resolutions from the spring hearings, including resolution 640310 , to allow Crossbows for Archery Hunting in CWD Zone without restriction on age or physical ability . These are the first steps to such concepts becoming law.

Knowing about this for months and that it was just an attempt to exploit the current disease zone situation, both the Wisconsin Bowhunters Association and the Wisconsin Traditional Archers drafted letters of opposition detailing the reasons for the congress committee to reject the resolution. Below are the letters presented on behalf of the two Bowhunting orgs. Thankfully the legislative liaison for the Wisconsin Bowhunters Association was on hand to answer questions. 

_"The Wisconsin Bowhunters Association would like to express objection to resolution 640310 from Vilas County, which seeks to expand crossbow use in the CWD zone during the archery deer season beyond what is currently allowed (Class A, B and C disabled and those 65 and older).

The concept of allowing crossbows for all hunters in the CWD zone was explored by the DNR’s CWD stakeholders advisory committee in 2007-08 and the concept was not included in the 5-year CWD management plan, nor the draft 10-year plan. The new 15-year CWD plan also does not include expanded use of crossbows because the DNR, NRB and hunters understand that expanding crossbow usage is not a solution to CWD.

This same resolution by the same author (resolution 540410) was presented in Rock County, (in the CWD zone) and was rejected by those that actually reside in the affected area. This is a clear indicator of the lack of support for this concept. The votes to reject this idea by those in the CWD zone will hopefully be weighed appropriately against the opinions of those up in Vilas County.

The fact that this resolution came from Vilas County, which borders Michigan’s UP places those who support this concept about as far from the CWD zone as any County in the state. It's clear that this resolution is not about solving problems in the CWD zone but rather is being presented solely to expand crossbows in the archery season in small increments because attempts to promote crossbows at the statewide level have failed. The resolution’s author founded a group called the Wisconsin Crossbow Hunters hoping to expand crossbow usage and is exploiting the CWD issue to advance a crossbow agenda in small steps.

As you read this resolution, you see no explanation of how expanding crossbow usage will address disease concerns associated with CWD. That’s because expanded use of crossbows is only about expanded use of crossbows and is not about solving disease issues. The CWD study committee is being used as a means to an end to promote crossbow expansion solely for the sake of crossbow expansion. Every time the idea of full inclusion of crossbows is presented to WI hunters, the majority has rejected the idea. The DNR again polled hunters after the 2009 season asking if the crossbow should be allowed to all hunters during the archery deer season. The results again showed the majority of hunters oppose such a concept. It’s unfortunate that Chronic Wasting Disease is being exploited as a way to advance crossbows in the archery deer season.

Because this resolution is being addressed by the CWD study group, please ask yourself what adding expanded use of crossbows will do to address CWD that longbows, recurves, compound bows, handguns, shotguns, Muzzleloaders and rifles haven’t already done? The roadblocks related to solving the CWD problem do not exist because of a lack of weapons choices available to deer hunters. 

Please reject resolution 640310 based on these reasons:

1. It does nothing to correct or solve the problems related to Chronic Wasting Disease.

2. This resolution has already been rejected by those living and hunting in the CWD zone (resolution 540410)

3. This concept has not been included in any DNR/NRB, CWD management plan (5 yr., 10 yr., 15 yr.) No other state has inserted crossbows as a tool to address CWD. 

4. The majority of hunters in the last 2 DNR surveys have already rejected expanded crossbow usage. (2005 and 2009)

5. The CWD problem is being exploited to advance a crossbow agenda 


Thank you for your consideration.

Wisconsin Bowhunters Association"_

-------------------------------------



_ "FROM: Wisconsin Traditional Archers

The Wisconsin Traditional Archers would like to express opposition to resolution 640310, which seeks to expand crossbow use in the CWD zone during the archery deer season.

There are several reasons why this resolution should be rejected. First, this same resolution was already rejected in Rock County by people that live and hunt in the CWD zone (see resolution 540410) Allowing a resolution from the other side of the state to override the votes of those in the affected area seems improper.

Secondly, firearms will always be the most effective means of reducing deer numbers. Adding crossbows to the archery season will do little to nothing to boost harvest numbers because hunters are not likely to spend $800 on a new weapon when they already have firearms and bows on hand. Land access, available time and a willingness to reduce the herd should be explored and will be far more effective than changing crossbow laws. Allowing crossbows will do nothing to increase harvests because the hunter that is willing to kill a deer in the CWD zone is already hunting with a gun and/or a bow and will only kill a certain number of deer regardless of weapons choice.

Thirdly, this idea has already been rejected. The concept of inserting crossbows into the archery deer season in the CWD management zone was discussed and determined to offer little to no additional harvest numbers because it is not a lack of weapons choices that determines the number of deer harvested. Likewise, the DNR’s recent release of the 15 year plan includes no mention of crossbows because it was determined that adding crossbows will not be effective in effecting CWD

Fourth, the concept of allowing crossbows in the archery deer season has been surveyed by the DNR on a statewide level and each time, the concept has been rejected by the majority. This may be why those in the CWD zone rejected this resolution in Rock County. The resolution from Vilas County is not about CWD, nor deer harvest, nor Bowhunting. It was submitted as a way to expand crossbow use by using the CWD situation as way to expand crossbows by those with an agenda. 

It is the opinion of the Wisconsin Traditional Archers that this is nothing more than the old sales ploy, one must first get your foot in the door. The resolution was presented in Vilas County. Far from any CWD zone. This resolution is not about controlling CWD, It is about expanding crossbow use. The crossbow is not the magic weapon to control CWD. 

Wisconsin Traditional Archers asks you to help us keep crossbow use in Wisconsin right where it is and to NOT expand it’s use based on this resolution. Please reject resolution 640310 since it has already been rejected in the CWD zone and this resolution really only addresses crossbow expansion and not controlling CWD.

Thank you for your consideration.

Sincerely, Wisconsin Traditional Archers Board of Directors."_
------------------------------

This resolution was submitted by the head of the Wisconsin crossbow hunters org. That point was not wasted on the committee who called the author out by saying "C'mon, you know full well this has nothing to do with CWD and is just a back door attempt to find a place for crossbows in the archery deer season where other attempts have failed" That point was repeated several times throughout the discussion. After discussion, the Conservation Congress CWD Ad Hoc committee voted *not* to advance the resolution and it was rejected. 

Today's meeting ends yet another attempt to change WI law. This has been attempted several times before by a small group of people linked to the Crossbow Federation and the Wisconsin Crossbow hunters. in the last 2 years there have been several attempts submitted to the Congress in regards to crossbow expansion. 

1. Crossbows for youth. Rejected

2. Crossbows for the late archery season only. Rejected

3. Special crossbow season Rejected.

4. Full inclusion. Rejected.

5. Lower crossbow age to 50. Passed in the county it was presented in and went to the congress legislative committee. Here is a copy/paste from the congress legislative committee that took up the resolution.

Resolution to Allow bow hunting with a crossbow at age 50. Motion to reject by Kurtz, seconded by Grant. Motion to reject 9-0. Motion rejected.

It should be noted that none of the officers or directors of WBH or WTA hold any positions on these committees and these committees are made up representatives elected by the people. Wisconsin's Bowhunting heritage, 80 years and counting.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Haven't we seen this before

some people want to exclude other people from hunting with irrational distinctions between types of bows.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Nope! this was just an attempt by the head of a crossbow org to exploit a disease zone for an agenda that had nothing to do with CWD. That is how the committee viewed his attempt and made mention of it. Rightfully so I might add. When I wrote the letter for WBH, I spelled that out as well when I said. 


_As you read this resolution, you see no explanation of how expanding crossbow usage will address disease concerns associated with CWD. That’s because expanded use of crossbows is only about expanded use of crossbows and is not about solving disease issues. The CWD study committee is being used as a means to an end to promote crossbow expansion solely for the sake of crossbow expansion._


----------



## Tim50 (Jan 26, 2008)

Tap,tap,tap.....


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

58.8% tock tock tock. :d


Or in todays case 100%.


----------



## Tim50 (Jan 26, 2008)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> Please reject resolution 640310 based on these reasons:
> 
> 1. It does nothing to correct or solve the problems related to Chronic Wasting Disease.
> 
> ...



And how is this herd/resourch related? Resource is not even mentioned! State your true agenda. Keep crossbows out of the Wi woods for all hunters...Plain & simple! The truth always seems to escape you....You hold the cards NOW....Times are changing!!*41.2%..TICK-TICK-TICK*


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Tim50 said:


> And how is this herd/resourch related? Resource is not even mentioned!



That is what had members of the committee puzzled as well. This committee deals with CWD. Nowhere did this guy state that his idea had anything to do with the resource or solving the issues related to CWD. He just hoped he could slide the idea into the CWDMZ when no plan ever formulated by the DNR has ever suggested adding crossbows. No other state has suggested such a thing either. Good catch, this guy was not interested in the resource or that issue at hand and only hoped to exploit it. You and I can agree on that.

58.8%... TOCK-TOCK-TOCK


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Someone tried to change the law today again..... Hallelujia.... that is WONDERFUL news. The more they keep trying and the more that they become more active in changing the rules the better it will be for all of us.

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## Tim50 (Jan 26, 2008)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> That is what had members of the committee puzzled as well. This committee deals with CWD. Nowhere did this guy state that his idea had anything to do with the resource



The quotes I listed were from the WBH but you somehow missed that point & tried to turn it around.....I guess facing the truth just does not come easy for you....I know it is a hard concept to deal with after all these years of not having to deal in truth or facts....The crossbow will not go away and you go traveling on the clubs tab......spend more of your organizations funds fighting fellow hunters....a noble thing for you & your so called hunting organization.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

:d :d :d


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Vox populi


----------



## Tim50 (Jan 26, 2008)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> Vox populi



So in Wisconsin the "voice of the people" is decided in the offices of organizations outside of Wisconsin. And at these meetings organizations from around the country decides just what the "voice of the people" in Wisconsin should be? All the while the WBH is sending its representatives all expenses paid with the hard earned cash/dues of Wisconsin hunters to these secret backroom meetings to decide just what the "VOICE OF THE PEOPLE/HUNTERS OF WISCONSIN" should be. I take it from your all expense paid travels to these backroom meetings the WBH must feel the actual hunters of Wisconsin are incapable of making this decison on their own. They need the input for the PBS-NABC and P&Y to decide just what the "voice of the people" of Wisconsin should be.....Should not the "Vox populi" be just that? The "voice of the people"? I guess the WBH just dosen't have enough trust in the people in Wisconsin to make these decisions on their own. Or is it the WBH is afraid the people will make a decision on their own BUT it just does not adhere to the WBH anti crossbow agenda? This weekend is just a bump in the road for crossbow's in Wisconsin. And you know it or your would not be enlisting these outside organizations to help you set policy for the hunters of Wisconsin. Enjoy your elitest season while you can......*41.2%..........TICK-TICK-TICK*


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> Vox populi


Vox Populfi? Voice of the people? Hardly, but that is exactly what needs to be done. 

Does Wisconsin have, I ask again, a Crossbow Organization? You google it and all you find are Wisconsin Bowhunters stuff fighting against Crossbows. They've partnered with the Wisconsin Bearhunters, I notice, and it would be constructive to start dialog with them about crossbows. They're interest is in Bear Hunting, and the way to keep that going is to have everyone support that. 

If they start picking and choosing winners and losers, guess what, ultimately, that could REALLY burn them if they start saying you can't hunt a bear with a crossbow, cuz some enterprising soul is going to say, really... an arrow is an arrow... you mean compounds should be illegal too then... and never mind the crap about age etc etc etc.... you're picking winners and losers and that discriminates.... and that, boys and girls, cuts both ways.

If anyone has information on either the a Crossbow Organization in Wisconsin or the Bear Hunters would you please post it here? :thumbs_up

Much Aloha.... :beer:


----------



## xbow1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Here's what Wisconsin Archery hunters have to say about raunchild. They're not overly pleased.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1280431


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

xbow1 said:


> Here's what Wisconsin Archery hunters have to say about raunchild. They're not overly pleased.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1280431


Well.... Here seems to be the addy for Wisconsin Crossbow Hunters...

Wisconsin Crossbow Hunters
PO Box 294
Eagle River, WI 54521

Everyone you know should contact them and help them by writing to the various organizations that presumably agree with Wisconsin Bowhunters and find out why they would support not having crossbows (a bow) as a legal hunting tool for EVERYONE. It's interesting that when you discuss this with unbiased individuals, you ALWAYS get support. This is the route to take and overwhelm the Powers that be with support mail for crossbows. Hawaii Hunting Association will in the meantme do what we can to pass on what we can to help.

Aloha... :beer:


----------

